# Upper/Lower + Full body



## Geezersi (Nov 28, 2008)

Been doing full body for quite a while but think as I'm getting stronger CNS and recovery is getting harder. Im natural trainer. Would it be worth doing a upper/lower/fullbody? Can only really commit to 3 days in the gym due to family and work commitments. Just wondered if anyone had tried this as wanted to keep the frequency up of training the muscle at least twice a week.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Why not just do upper lower upper and the next week start with lower again


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Why just say upper & lower?

You could always appraoch your training on a push/pull basis for the upper body too?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

have u tried maybe just eatinga bit more food?


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

i tried doing push/pull/legs, and found it much better than most splits, i was too thinking of going on an upper/lower split.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chest & Tri

Legs

Back and Bi

Works for me. Plenty of rest between muscle groups.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

3 days pushing is fine, with cardio in between would that still allow enough rest to make the split effective


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Chest & Tri & delts
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

I've just finished a year of *whole body* and just switched to Lower / Upper split and feel like wasted most of the year doing whole body

but have built good base possibly.

Feel like waking up bigger every day since splitting month ago and getting pumped up in gym.

Lower/Upper/Lower then Upper/Lower/Upper next week- working well with busy life.

1st post lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

chinup said:


> I've just finished a year of *whole body* and just switched to Lower / Upper split and feel like wasted most of the year doing whole body
> 
> but have built good base possibly.
> 
> ...


Welcome mate


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Welcome mate


Cheers my man


----------

